# Who wins between 1 & 4?



## Marlin_444 (Dec 10, 2014)

Y'all know me, Ima Homer so... 

I look forward to NOLA... Let the good times Roll Tide Roll...

HEAR tell Coach-Saban's gonna make ol'erbin quit a third time    

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## pnome (Dec 10, 2014)

Alabama had better win.  I'm still waiting for the Bama vs. FSU game!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 10, 2014)

pnome said:


> Alabama had better win.  I'm still waiting for the Bama vs. FSU game!



Hah! Semi Joe - you better concern your feathers to business at hand... 

Mariota is gonna give J-Messa shownuff Run for his Crablegs..

Come to Nawlins... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 10, 2014)

Bama beats OSU, then Oregon beats FSU, Bama plays Phil Robertson and boom, boom, boom.


----------



## BobSacamano (Dec 11, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Y'all know me, Ima Homer so...
> 
> I look forward to NOLA... Let the good times Roll Tide Roll...
> 
> ...



Didn't urban whoop an undefeated #1 Bama in the dome one time too???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 11, 2014)

Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Didn't urban whoop an undefeated #1 Bama in the dome one time too???



yep in 08. but 09 tebow cried, bama nc, and stomped them again in 2010 in Tuscaloosa, and Meyer feigned chest pain and ran off to OSU.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 11, 2014)

Bama beats OSU
Oregon beats Fla St
Then Oregon puts a beak down on Bama


----------



## formula1 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re:*

1 over 4 and 2!  

It's not the new math but the same old math all over again!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lawd... Everyone wants to get ahead of themselves... 

Bama to take care of #4 first... 2&3 gotta take care of their business... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 11, 2014)

these games tend to come down to areas of the games previously not considered. i think the game wil be a close one coming down to the end. bama's kickers are known to be very shakey at best. tosu has a freshman with a big leg. i say: tosu 30 bama 28.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 11, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> these games tend to come down to areas of the games previously not considered. i think the game wil be a close one coming down to the end. bama's kickers are known to be very shakey at best. tosu has a freshman with a big leg. i say: tosu 30 bama 28.



I like your optimism 308. 

We'll see. 

Roll Tide...


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2014)

OSU for the win!

T


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 11, 2014)

This has been a crazy and weird season for OSU to say the least. I have never had so many times in one season I thought we were done. We get the Braxton news, BAM! punched in the gut. We lose to VT, BAM! we are now flat on the mat!!!

After a few blow outs, with a Freshman that never started before, and all of a sudden, we have grabbed the ropes and started pulling our self up. We get back to our feet, play Mich St and punch them in the mouth, now we are dancing around and the crowd is back in our corner screaming "just maybe"!!! Then Bam!!! JT down, OSU flat on the mat again. Throw out the 3rd string guy and blow out Wisky!!! 

Like a guy said on ESPIN today, if OSU beats Bama, this might go down as the greatest single season by a team ever. If they somehow won the whole thing, there would be no question about it!!!! It would be greater than any Rocky movie ever played.

With all that said, I think the cards are stacked against OSU for just the QB issue alone. I have a weird feeling though, this is going to be a dog fight to the end and I just feel good about our chances. Not sure why but its just a calm I have which is usually not the case no mater who we play. It could be because, I truly believe its a win win situation for OSU, as I've already stated in other threads, no mater what the outcome is?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> This has been a crazy and weird season for OSU to say the least. I have never had so many times in one season I thought we were done. We get the Braxton news, BAM! punched in the gut. We lose to VT, BAM! we are now flat on the mat!!!
> 
> After a few blow outs, with a Freshman that never started before, and all of a sudden, we have grabbed the ropes and started pulling our self up. We get back to our feet, play Mich St and punch them in the mouth, now we are dancing around and the crowd is back in our corner screaming "just maybe"!!! Then Bam!!! JT down, OSU flat on the mat again. Throw out the 3rd string guy and blow out Wisky!!!
> 
> ...





Just as long as you don't start having "visions"



T


----------



## Resica (Dec 11, 2014)

How in the world could Ohio State be up by 17 on a pretty poor Penn State team and let them tie, pretty remarkable.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Just as long as you don't start having "visions"
> 
> 
> 
> T



Speaking in tongues too...

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> This has been a crazy and weird season for OSU to say the least. I have never had so many times in one season I thought we were done. We get the Braxton news, BAM! punched in the gut. We lose to VT, BAM! we are now flat on the mat!!!
> 
> After a few blow outs, with a Freshman that never started before, and all of a sudden, we have grabbed the ropes and started pulling our self up. We get back to our feet, play Mich St and punch them in the mouth, now we are dancing around and the crowd is back in our corner screaming "just maybe"!!! Then Bam!!! JT down, OSU flat on the mat again. Throw out the 3rd string guy and blow out Wisky!!!
> 
> ...



OSU has indeed had a Cinderella season. When ya'll lost your 1st string QB I though it was all over but the shoutin'. When your 2nd string homeboy went down I was ready to sing turn out the lights, the party's over.

Ya'll have shown amazing resilience, pluck and determination but I think Bammer's gonna' edge ya'll out. The ghost of the Bear is back and the Bear is hungry now.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 12, 2014)

Go bucks


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 12, 2014)

Bama will win out


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> It would be greater than any Rocky movie ever played.




Whoa...... Sorry Snook, it was a great read up until that point and I stopped reading it when I hit that line..

You had me going and I was agreeing! Not now!

Did OSU take on Russia or Mr.T... I didn't think so!

OSU sucks and Rocky would beat the entire team, at the same time, with his left arm tied behind his back and blindfolded!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 12, 2014)

LOL. ok I was getting caught up in the moment.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 12, 2014)

Snook... You MAD? 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 12, 2014)

Rtr


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Snook... You MAD?
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Bout what?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 13, 2014)

Called out by B7wsm


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> these games tend to come down to areas of the games previously not considered. i think the game wil be a close one coming down to the end. bama's kickers are known to be very shakey at best. tosu has a freshman with a big leg. i say: tosu 30 bama 28.



yall get smoked hard. 42-17.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't see how The Osu can score enough to keep up with Bammer plus they have a (decent) freshman qb. I see Cooper. Yeldon and Henry all scoring enough to beat the O by three td's.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 13, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> I don't see how The Osu can score enough to keep up with Bammer plus they have a (decent) freshman qb. I see Cooper. Yeldon and Henry all scoring enough to beat the O by three td's.



I don't think Bama is going to score as much as y'all think. OSU is peaking at the right time. Y'all say OSU dosent play anybody. Who has BAMA played this year. The SEC is all hype this year. No other team close to the level of Alabama. OSU just shut down the #1 running back in the nation. There D will disrupt bamas offense to the point that cooper will not be a factor. Several sec big10 match ups in bowl games this year. We'll see how each conference matchs up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 13, 2014)

The peaking is over.  Last season is over.  This is a two game season now.  Roll tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 13, 2014)

Bama by 50

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2014)

elfiii said:


> OSU has indeed had a Cinderella season. When ya'll lost your 1st string QB I though it was all over but the shoutin'. When your 2nd string homeboy went down I was ready to sing turn out the lights, the party's over.
> 
> Ya'll have shown amazing resilience, pluck and determination but I think Bammer's gonna' edge ya'll out. The ghost of the Bear is back and the Bear is hungry now.


i totally agree mr elfiiiiiiiiii. Thing is, madsnooker is simply put, a classic big 10 bama hater, and a sec hater. He needs to be banned immediately, without  haste, in a dangerous and cruel manner.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think Bama is going to score as much as y'all think. OSU is peaking at the right time. Y'all say OSU dosent play anybody. Who has BAMA played this year. The SEC is all hype this year. No other team close to the level of Alabama. OSU just shut down the #1 running back in the nation. There D will disrupt bamas offense to the point that cooper will not be a factor. Several sec big10 match ups in bowl games this year. We'll see how each conference matchs up.


When Bama wins you and snook need to wear a bama avatar until
Bama plays oregon. if ohio state wins, pick an avatar and Browning Slayer can wear it for a week. Thank tor accepting the challenge. 

l


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 13, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think Bama is going to score as much as y'all think. OSU is peaking at the right time. Y'all say OSU dosent play anybody. Who has BAMA played this year. The SEC is all hype this year. No other team close to the level of Alabama. OSU just shut down the #1 running back in the nation. There D will disrupt bamas offense to the point that cooper will not be a factor. Several sec big10 match ups in bowl games this year. We'll see how each conference matchs up.



Ohio St will be embarrassed by Bama as they always are in Big Bowl games against the SEC
0-9 against the SEC in bowl games speaks for its self


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 13, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Ohio St will be embarrassed by Bama as they always are in Big Bowl games against the SEC
> 0-9 against the SEC in bowl games speaks for its self



The silly thing is that OSU has never played the entire SEC in a bowl game. Just a few teams who happened to be in that conference. 

They did beat Arkansas in the Sugar Bowl, but yes we know, that win was vacated. It still happened and they still won. 

I love how every fan of a team that didn't win the SEC is now a Bama lover. Cheering on your rivals is really pretty stupid.

This game will be played and the team that scores the most will win. It won't be a pushover game. That is for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 13, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> The silly thing is that OSU has never played the entire SEC in a bowl game. Just a few teams who happened to be in that conference.
> 
> They did beat Arkansas in the Sugar Bowl, but yes we know, that win was vacated. It still happened and they still won.
> 
> ...



Many of the Bammer players are from Ga. We follow these players from the pee wee field thru high school. One or two are local to my HS team. Just because they did not sign with my college team doesn't make me hate them, well unless its UF. So yeah I will pull for most conference teams when not playing them head to head. There are strength in numbers.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 13, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> I don't think Bama is going to score as much as y'all think. OSU is peaking at the right time. Y'all say OSU dosent play anybody. Who has BAMA played this year. The SEC is all hype this year. No other team close to the level of Alabama. OSU just shut down the #1 running back in the nation. There D will disrupt bamas offense to the point that cooper will not be a factor. Several sec big10 match ups in bowl games this year. We'll see how each conference matchs up.



you are kidding right? "Cooper will not be a factor"?
Even if he doesn't catch a ball, he'll be a huge factor in how OSU aligns their defense, They will attempt to minimize his impact, either through coverage or QB pressure, or both...and rest assured BAMA will figure out a way to take advantage of what ever OSU does...That's what Kiffen does, sets up the D to get the match up he wants, then boom...big play.

OSU's challenge is going to be finding a way to score.

Something about this game reminds me of the Notre Dame build up...I think BAMA rolls 
D


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 13, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> The silly thing is that OSU has never played the entire SEC in a bowl game. Just a few teams who happened to be in that conference.
> 
> They did beat Arkansas in the Sugar Bowl, but yes we know, that win was vacated. It still happened and they still won.
> 
> ...



My team's won several NC's, yet I pull for the SEC everytime


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 13, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> you are kidding right? "Cooper will not be a factor"?
> Even if he doesn't catch a ball, he'll be a huge factor in how OSU aligns their defense, They will attempt to minimize his impact, either through coverage or QB pressure, or both...and rest assured BAMA will figure out a way to take advantage of what ever OSU does...That's what Kiffen does, sets up the D to get the match up he wants, then boom...big play.
> 
> OSU's challenge is going to be finding a way to score.
> ...



That's kind of funny, because in '02 Miami 's center stated the TOSU looked like Nebraska,  who they beat the year before. They were 14 point dogs then. That's why they play the game.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 13, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> That's kind of funny, because in '02 Miami 's center stated the TOSU looked like Nebraska,  who they beat the year before. They were 14 point dogs then. That's why they play the game.



hey, I call it like I see it.

Your QB is going to have a lot on his plate.


----------



## MadMallard (Dec 13, 2014)

I predict Urban to the hospital again.  OSU just not ready to play with the big boys yet.RTR


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 14, 2014)

We'll see. Like I said, that's why they play the game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 14, 2014)

Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2014)

OSU by 10


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 15, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> OSU by 10



You read it here folks...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> When Bama wins you and snook need to wear a bama avatar until
> Bama plays oregon. if ohio state wins, *pick an avatar and Browning Slayer can wear it for a week.* Thank tor accepting the challenge.
> 
> l




NO WAY I'm wearing a Yankee Avatar!!

Troublemaker!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> NO WAY I'm wearing a Yankee Avatar!!
> 
> Troublemaker!



yep.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 15, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> When Bama wins you and snook need to wear a bama avatar until
> Bama plays oregon. if ohio state wins, pick an avatar and Browning Slayer can wear it for a week. Thank tor accepting the challenge.
> 
> l



Your welcome!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> NO WAY I'm wearing a Yankee Avatar!!
> 
> Troublemaker!



If OSU beats you with their 3rd string QB, with the trash you talking you are doing, you WILL have an OSU avatar of my picking!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 15, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> If OSU beats you with their 3rd string QB, with the trash you talking you are doing, you WILL have an OSU avatar of my picking!!!



I agree. Sometimes Browning Slayer can be quite the "rabble rouser ", per an infamous football fan of Mississippi State University. Hopefully, Slayer will be less "misguided" in the future. Unfortunately, I share his belief that the Crimson Tide will demonstrate complete dominance over your chosen team, resulting in shameful and humiliating comments in regard to your team in years to come. I'll do my best to help tamper those comments so that they are more tolerable for your palate. Happy Holidays to you in whichever fashion or belief system in which you practice. Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, we got a plot twist....... The Buckeye's OC is headed for the Houston HC job.


----------



## MadMallard (Dec 15, 2014)

That will be their excuse when the Tide Rolls.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 15, 2014)

Roll Tide!!! 

I'll be there...

•••


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!!
> 
> I'll be there...
> 
> •••



Congrats!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 16, 2014)

very nice Marlin.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a plot twist....... The Buckeye's OC is headed for the Houston HC job.



Just heard he's staying through the playoffs. Would you pass up a chance to win the national championship to coach Houston?  So no excuses needed. More interested to see Bama fans excuses if TOSU wins.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 16, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> Just heard he's staying through the playoffs. Would you pass up a chance to win the national championship to coach Houston?  So no excuses needed. More interested to see Bama fans excuses if TOSU wins.



Roll Tide!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> You read it here folks...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



That's a stone cold lock.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 16, 2014)

marlin_444 said:


> roll tide!!!
> 
> I'll be there...
> 
> •••



outstanding!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 16, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> Just heard he's staying through the playoffs. Would you pass up a chance to win the national championship to coach Houston?  So no excuses needed. More interested to see Bama fans excuses if TOSU wins.



The perfect motivation for OSU,..."us against the world", "no  one expects us to win"...."no respect"
If OSU does not come out sky high, then they'll get boat raced, even if they do, BAMA has shown the propensity to over come key turnovers, multiple turnovers in a game, and still win big.
Who knows how this turns out?
But If I were hanging my hat on the stats generated in the BIG10 schedule,...then I'd be pretty insecure in the prospects of a win for OSU...but, like you said, that's why they play the game.
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats!





Matthew6 said:


> very nice Marlin.



^^^ These, Momma got a wild hair and whoosh - - Here we go... It's our first Bowl Game that we've gone to, so we're super pumped, stoked and excited about the Semifinals too!

Our Daughter has never been to NOLA so it'll be a blast... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy Holidays to you in whichever fashion or belief system in which you practice. Roll Tide.



Jesus and I talk regularly!!!

Without him, there would be no Christmas holiday!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Jesus and I talk regularly!!!
> 
> Without him, there would be no Christmas holiday!



Amen!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> ^^^ These, Momma got a wild hair and whoosh - - Here we go... It's our first Bowl Game that we've gone to, so we're super pumped, stoked and excited about the Semifinals too!
> 
> Our Daughter has never been to NOLA so it'll be a blast...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



WOW, you picked a great, first bowl game to go to. Two of the most storied programs, in the first playoff ever!!!

I'm jealous.

Side note; Do not go to the concessions at halftime. Even if you are not a band guy, like most of us football guys are not, OSU band is worth the price of admission, especially if they do one of their character performances.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW, you picked a great, first bowl game to go to. Two of the most storied programs, in the first playoff ever!!!
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> Side note; Do not go to the concessions at halftime. Even if you are not a band guy, like most of us football guys are not, OSU band is worth the price of admission, especially if they do one of their character performances.



yall need to follow the official bama thread. Marlin is a man of class and style (a traveling man),who obviously has an awesome wife.......Plus he lives in/on the best kept secret in the south.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW, you picked a great, first bowl game to go to. Two of the most storied programs, in the first playoff ever!!!
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> Side note; Do not go to the concessions at halftime. Even if you are not a band guy, like most of us football guys are not, OSU band is worth the price of admission, especially if they do one of their character performances.



No telling what you might see that OSU band do... They have made a LOT of headlines in recent history..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> I agree. Sometimes Browning Slayer can be quite the "rabble rouser ", per an infamous football fan of Mississippi State University. Hopefully, Slayer will be less "misguided" in the future. Unfortunately, I share his belief that the Crimson Tide will demonstrate complete dominance over your chosen team, resulting in shameful and humiliating comments in regard to your team in years to come. I'll do my best to help tamper those comments so that they are more tolerable for your palate. Happy Holidays to you in whichever fashion or belief system in which you practice. Roll Tide.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we got a plot twist....... The Buckeye's OC is headed for the Houston HC job.



At this point, I have no idea what to expect?

In Urban I trust!!!???!!!!???

(these are my emotions each day leading up to this game)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> If OSU beats you with their 3rd string QB, with the trash you talking you are doing, you WILL have an OSU avatar of my picking!!!



If OSU wins I would wear one for you Snook! All in good fun bud!



Matthew6 said:


> I agree. Sometimes Browning Slayer can be quite the "rabble rouser ", per an infamous football fan of Mississippi State University. Hopefully, Slayer will be less "misguided" in the future. Unfortunately, I share his belief that the Crimson Tide will demonstrate complete dominance over your chosen team, resulting in shameful and humiliating comments in regard to your team in years to come. I'll do my best to help tamper those comments so that they are more tolerable for your palate. Happy Holidays to you in whichever fashion or belief system in which you practice. Roll Tide.



And with that.. OSU sucks.. always has and always will! bunch of dang Yankees! 

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> At this point, I have no idea what to expect?
> 
> In Urban I trust!!!???!!!!???
> 
> (these are my emotions each day leading up to this game)



Better than having these emotions on a daily basis pulling for the Dawgs... 

::


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better than having these emotions on a daily basis pulling for the Dawgs...
> 
> ::



that was me before the coming of Saint Nicholas


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> No telling what you might see that OSU band do... They have made a LOT of headlines in recent history..



Hope theres enough of those pukes to spell out  "saban is our daddy".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> that was me before the coming of Saint Nicholas



Hold on there... There is only ONE saint in the SEC and he coaches in Athens...

Saban is the Devil!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW, you picked a great, first bowl game to go to. Two of the most storied programs, in the first playoff ever!!!
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> Side note; Do not go to the concessions at halftime. Even if you are not a band guy, like most of us football guys are not, OSU band is worth the price of admission, especially if they do one of their character performances.



Well, I don't always listen to college bands but when I do It's The University of Alabama Crimson Tides MILLION DOLLAR BAND! 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Well, I don't always listen to college bands but when I do It's The University of Alabama Crimson Tides MILLION DOLLAR BAND!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



pure class again.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> If OSU wins I would wear one for you Snook! All in good fun bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you rock slayer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Well, I don't always listen to college bands but when I do It's The University of Alabama Crimson Tides MILLION DOLLAR BAND!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Well, your in for a surprise then!!!!

Of course, that might be the same feeling Bama fans have as well during the game itself!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> pure class again.......



You mean like these Bama fans?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 17, 2014)

Rtr


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> You mean like these Bama fans?



Snook, I saw that on bucknuts last night. Thought about posting it, but I have quite a few friends and acquaintances in or from alabama, who I have the utmost respect and fondness for, I decided against posting. They get a bad rap as a whole for a few people. They've treated me better than they had to. I used to have a lake lot on lake Weiss in Centre Ala. I loved being over there.  Told the wife if she dies before me and her family needs to find me I'll be in Alabama. With that being said, the video was pretty dang funny.
Go Bucks!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> you rock slayer.



What can I say... Ol Snook has been around for a while and lord knows he's taken a lot of grief from us over the years.. 

It's the least I can do for our local Floridian Grouper Wrestling, GA deer hunting, Ohio Deer killing Yankee..


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What can I say... Ol Snook has been around for a while and lord knows he's taken a lot of grief from us over the years..
> 
> It's the least I can do for our local Floridian Grouper Wrestling, GA deer hunting, Ohio Deer killing Yankee..



Now that's the spirit!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 17, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> Snook, I saw that on bucknuts last night. Thought about posting it, but I have quite a few friends and acquaintances in or from alabama, who I have the utmost respect and fondness for, I decided against posting. They get a bad rap as a whole for a few people. They've treated me better than they had to. I used to have a lake lot on lake Weiss in Centre Ala. I loved being over there.  Told the wife if she dies before me and her family needs to find me I'll be in Alabama. With that being said, the video was pretty dang funny.
> Go Bucks!!



Its just all in good fun. They won't admit it but the bama fans here laughed when they saw it as well!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Now that's the spirit!!!!!



There's a few on here that take this stuff WAY to personal...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's a few on here that take this stuff WAY to personal...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 17, 2014)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Its just all in good fun. They won't admit it but the bama fans here laughed when they saw it as well!!!



It was photo-shopped, i tell you!!!!


----------



## skeeter24 (Dec 19, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> I love how every fan of a team that didn't win the SEC is now a Bama lover. Cheering on your rivals is really pretty stupid.



I don't get this either.  There is never any circumstance when I will pull for Alabama or UGA.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 19, 2014)

I went to work yesterday wearing an Ohio State hoody and was talking with a woman whose entire family is auburn fans. I asked her who she is rooting for, pointing to my shirt. She said," I'm gonna have to pull for you guys. I know I should root for.....God I can't even say their name, being in conference and in state. But I just can't pull for them".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> I don't get this either.  There is never any circumstance when I will pull for Alabama or UGA.



Bama is not a Rival. We play them how often? 

Auburn.... Different story...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 19, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> I went to work yesterday wearing an Ohio State hoody and was talking with a woman whose entire family is auburn fans. I asked her who she is rooting for, pointing to my shirt. She said," I'm gonna have to pull for you guys. I know I should root for.....God I can't even say their name, being in conference and in state. But I just can't pull for them".



I pull for my conference all the time,...even Auburn


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 19, 2014)

I usually pull for big ten, except when tsun is playing.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> The silly thing is that OSU has never played the entire SEC in a bowl game. Just a few teams who happened to be in that conference.
> 
> They did beat Arkansas in the Sugar Bowl, but yes we know, that win was vacated. It still happened and they still won.
> 
> ...



That's kinda hypocritical coming from someone that pulls for two different teams.It's not as much of becoming a Bama fan or lover as you put it as it is we love homecooking down here in the south!!!Except Auburn....I'll never pull for them in anything,I was pulling for FSU to win it all last year


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 20, 2014)

Being a Terp (there are Rednecks on Maryland) oby birth and an Alabama Fan by marriage; the house rules (momma that is) - Hate each and every team we play... Also pill for every team that plays against Auburn...

Tolerate them when not playing them, but when it comes to Auburn it's a 24/7, 365 day in and day out... 

My Daughter who graduated from Alabama in 2011 is dating an Auburn fan which, of the 30 years in this family has never happened and we're not sure how to, explain it to the rest of the family... 

Maybe she'll come to her senses... Maybe not...

It's a bit disjointed to say the least...

Roll Tide...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 20, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Its just all in good fun. They won't admit it but the bama fans here laughed when they saw it as well!!!



I think I recognized a couple fellas on here. But they won't admit it


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 20, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Being a Terp (there are Rednecks on Maryland) oby birth and an Alabama Fan by marriage; the house rules (momma that is) - Hate each and every team we play... Also pill for every team that plays against Auburn...
> 
> Tolerate them when not playing them, but when it comes to Auburn it's a 24/7, 365 day in and day out...
> 
> ...



My wife asked me one time, " what if I want to get a master's degree and chose m*ch*gan?" I told her fine, I'll help you pack, cause you sure can't live here anymore.
Remember the commercial where the 2 were on a blind date and the guy jumped out of the moving car after hearing she was a scUM fan? When he stopped rolling he jumped up and down yelling " go buckeyes"? I told the wife that was an appropriate response.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That's kinda hypocritical coming from someone that pulls for two different teams.It's not as much of becoming a Bama fan or lover as you put it as it is we love homecooking down here in the south!!!Except Auburn....I'll never pull for them in anything,I was pulling for FSU to win it all last year



What in the heck is your problem with me? Yes, I have ties to two schools. I haven't lived in Ohio for 22 years. I live in Georgia, where I have season tickets to my in-law's and daughter's soon-to-be alma mater. I don't know why you can't get that through your thick skull. 

What I don't have is ties to 14 rival schools, because my team can't win the conference.

I have legitimate reasons for pulling for OSU and Georgia Tech, other than that I bought their hats at Wal-Mart.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been here since 19and85. Graduated high school in ohio and came south. I'm a buckeye fan first and ga. fan second. Nothin wrong with that. Long as you keep your priorities straight


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> What in the heck is your problem with me? Yes, I have ties to two schools. I haven't lived in Ohio for 22 years. I live in Georgia, where I have season tickets to my in-law's and daughter's soon-to-be alma mater. I don't know why you can't get that through your thick skull.
> 
> What I don't have is ties to 14 rival schools, because my team can't win the conference.
> 
> I have legitimate reasons for pulling for OSU and Georgia Tech, other than that I bought their hats at Wal-Mart.



Your the one that keeps bringing it up not me....Why cant you get it through your "thick skull" that we want other schools in the SEC to win during bowl season?I don't know why that's so hard for you to comprehend ?
I'm guessing you've never heard of the Bowl Challenge Cup.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 20, 2014)

Yankees down south.  WTH


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 28, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> My wife asked me one time, " what if I want to get a master's degree and chose m*ch*gan?" I told her fine, I'll help you pack, cause you sure can't live here anymore.
> Remember the commercial where the 2 were on a blind date and the guy jumped out of the moving car after hearing she was a scUM fan? When he stopped rolling he jumped up and down yelling " go buckeyes"? I told the wife that was an appropriate response.



Really, I'd be careful where I keep the Baseball Bat around your house. 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Dec 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yankees down south.  WTH



You say that like it's a new thing.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

Born and raised in Georgia, but have been a Ohio fan for the past 16 years.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 29, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Born and raised in Georgia, but have been a Ohio fan for the past 16 years.



So your 16 years old?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> So your 16 years old?



No... Just confused...


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> You say that like it's a new thing.



I predict there will be more OSU fans in the dome than Bama fans.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 29, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I predict there will be more OSU fans in the dome than Bama fans.



Gonna be some sad OSU fans after that game... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Gonna be some sad OSU fans after that game...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



I was thinking the same thing. Its one thing to come up with the money for one playoff game, but to travel to a second one, for the NC, will be tough for a lot of OSU fans.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!!
> 
> I'll be there...
> 
> •••



Desire's Oyster Bar at the Royal Sonesta Hotel - 300 Bourbon St. It's a must. The Bon Secour oysters on the half shell can't be beat.

http://www.neworleansonline.com/dir...onID=142&utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 29, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Its one thing to come up with the money for one playoff game, but to travel to a second one, for the NC, will be tough for a lot of OSU fans.



That's a good one Snooks... Poet and didn't know it... Hah... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 29, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> So your 16 years old?





Browning Slayer said:


> No... Just confused...



No I was a Georgia fan before that I just got tired of hearing about Herschel Walker. Its ok though they ought to have another Heisman in about 10 years if they keep there consistency


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> That's a good one Snooks... Poet and didn't know it... Hah...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2014)

roll Tide


----------



## brittthomas (Dec 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> No I was a Georgia fan before that I just got tired of hearing about Herschel Walker. Its ok though they ought to have another Heisman in about 10 years if they keep there consistency



Usually, something has to occur more than once to establish consistency.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW, you picked a great, first bowl game to go to. Two of the most storied programs, in the first playoff ever!!!
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> Side note; Do not go to the concessions at halftime. Even if you are not a band guy, like most of us football guys are not, OSU band is worth the price of admission, especially if they do one of their character performances.



nothing storied about the buckeyes outside of Ohier. Just the chapter on coulda, woulda, shoulda.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> nothing storied about the buckeyes outside of Ohier. Just the chapter on coulda, woulda, shoulda.



Most Heisman's, third most NC's, One of the highest winning %'s, never mind, forgot the crowd that frequents this board!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 30, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Most Heisman's, third most NC's, One of the highest winning %'s, never mind, forgot the crowd that frequents this board!



Last I saw #5 or 6 in all time wins. Only Heisman winner to win twice. They just have selective memory loss here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 30, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> Last I saw #5 or 6 in all time wins. Only Heisman winner to win twice. They just have selective memory loss here.



Easy to do when you don't play anybody!

What's their record against SEC schools?

And 6 of the total 8 wins against SEC teams were against Vanderbilt and Kentucky..


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Easy to do when you don't play anybody!
> 
> What's their record against SEC schools?
> 
> *And 6 of the total 8 wins against SEC teams were against Vanderbilt and Kentucky*..



They have selective memory loss when it come to that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What's their record against SEC schools?



No argument here on that. as great as Michigan has been against the sec, OSU has been equally as bad? Not logical, but it is what it is?


----------



## 308-MIKE (Dec 30, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> They have selective memory loss when it come to that.



No memory loss here. I have you guys and a wife to remind me all the time. But, still the records are what they are.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bucs!


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 2, 2015)

To answer the OP's original question.......#4, definitely #4.


----------

